# Need help deciphering my electricity meter



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Looks like this:










How do I know what's what? I'm trying to decipher if I'm using hundreds of electricity or just a bit lol


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Everything is in Kwh so simple just check how many units do You use daily/weekly and check Your provider rates


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

thats just how much units have been used since the meter was installed , you would need a previous reading to find out how much you have used ...or take a reading every hour and work out the average consumption


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

You should get an annual statement with overall usage in kwh.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Ok so for example it started at 24005 when I moved in I think, or there abouts. So have I used 3000kwh in 2 days? 

Then if it's 11p per kwh that's like what £330 !?


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Just buy yourself an OWL wireless monitor .
Dead easy to fit and can beset up to record daily / weekly usage . You can also enter your providers kwh price and unit will tell you cost per day etc.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I should add I only moved in Friday, I'll confirm what it was when I get home.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

3000kwh in 2 days :doublesho , Houston we have a problem !!

Is there a decimal point on the display ? There has to be


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

You need to know what tariff you are on, a start and end reading, plug the numbers into this calculator  and it is pennies out at most.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Am I reading this wrong, the note from the estate agent allegedly says:

21507 was our start reading. I shot it earlier at 27574 and a few hours later it's 27581.

No decimal points nothing. Confused.com


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Do You have electric heating ??


----------



## Roswell (Aug 11, 2008)

I think your estate agent is wrong


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

So do I!:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

It's electric only including heating and cooker. It's actually 6000kwhrs since Friday - I'm sure even heating won't notch that up as we have barely been in.

Where do I stand seeing as I didn't watch him reading it as they were running late and didn't come till after 5 to readit while I was busy moving - other stresses to worry about than watch him.

I emailed Scottish power, I assume with it being a smart meter they'd be able to tell me what it was on this date?


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I think the estate agent has read it wrong , but if its a smart meter then you shouldn't need to send in readings, so you should be fine.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Just confused as to why he's read it. I dunno what a smart meter looks like but from the pic on page 1 I assume it is one?

I'm going to monitor it and take readings daily anyways. 

Just a bit worried they phone Scottish power and turn round and say the meter was 21507 when clearly it wasn't based on what I've looking at so far. I suspect it was 27501 and he's wrote 21507.

27501 would mean 81kwrs since Friday afternoon which sounds more reasonable.


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

could try and get one of them monitors..I got one free along with some other things

dont know if its still available http://www.energy-alliance.co.uk/greenbox/


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Captain Pugwash said:


> could try and get one of them monitors..I got one free along with some other things
> 
> dont know if its still available http://www.energy-alliance.co.uk/greenbox/


Looks like it ended 31st October but I sent details anyways lol


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

I only filled it in just over a week ago...they arrived yesterday ...worth a shot though


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Spoony said:


> It's electric only including heating and cooker. *It's actually 6000kwhrs since Friday* - I'm sure even heating won't notch that up as we have barely been in.
> 
> Where do I stand seeing as I didn't watch him reading it as they were running late and didn't come till after 5 to readit while I was busy moving - other stresses to worry about than watch him.
> 
> I emailed Scottish power, I assume with it being a smart meter they'd be able to tell me what it was on this date?


I suspect you are misinterpreting the meter readings, that is 2 years worth of electric for me.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Yeah Avanti I'm missing something, there's one reading as per the picture.

Friday estate agent wrote: 21507 and today it's 27582 the now.

It says kwhr on the right of the number so I assumed that's what the reading is.

Maybe I'm worrying over nothing, I assume these smart meters have historic details so if he's misread I won't have 6000kwhrs to pay. They would think I'm farming cannabis with that usage!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Yeah Avanti I'm missing something, there's one reading as per the picture.
> 
> Friday estate agent wrote: 21507 and today it's 27582 the now.
> 
> ...


I would not assume - call them and tell them they must have read it wrong, 6000extraKWH over a year is feasible and could become a hassle if thats how long it takes before they know about it - in your 1st week in the property it's not (if you were farming cannabis you'd hammer nails through the incoming side and jump the meeter ;-))!

You meter AFAIK does not do anything smart, but the electric company _should_ pick up that the last reading was e.g. 24kw and the new one is 21k, but I would not bank on it.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

^^Agreed - call them up ASAP while it's still a ridiculous usage. That's not a smart meter and it won't store anything.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

I can't help with interpreting what was read as the start value but the meter manual is here if you want to have a dig through and see if you can get it to display differently or anything that will help


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

Looks like the agent read the "7" as a "1" don't worry though as your provider will have an extensive history of previous readings and when the agent supplies his reading they will advise him that it doesn't tally and request a re-read. It happens all the time on dial meters but you need to be a bit special to misread a digital meters. Some agents are though!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

On the 5th I read my meter, was 68550 and this morning it read 68850, so that is £3.86 of electric in the 2-3 days.


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

There's a little (red?) LED to the right of the display that flashes so many times per kWH used. Your meter seems to do this 1000 times per kWH if I'm reading this correctly. Does it flash quickly?

That seems to be a lot of electricity used in a short period of time.

You would probably be best reporting it to your electricity supplier ASAP.
Also try switching off everything electrical in the house to see if it still goes up. If it doesn't start switching things on one at a time to see if there are any faulty devices racking up the reading - although I would have expected to see smoke somewhere if something was using this much leccy.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Avanti said:


> On the 5th I read my meter, was 68550 and this morning it read 68850, so that is £3.86 of electric in the 2-3 days.


£3.86 in 3 days?! My bill for the last MONTH was only £9, but then I'm rarely at home, lights on for 10 minutes in the morning when I get up, quick charge of the laptop at night and a few things at the weekend. The joy of having a busy life and always being out - low utilities costs


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

petemattw said:


> £3.86 in 3 days?! My bill for the last MONTH was only £9, but then I'm rarely at home, lights on for 10 minutes in the morning when I get up, quick charge of the laptop at night and a few things at the weekend. The joy of having a busy life and always being out - low utilities costs


heh heh , on Wednesday I was off, and it was freezing that day, I had to wait in for a VM superhub, it was that cold that even with the CH on, the fan heater was on much of the day, I used just under £11 in gas


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Avanti said:


> heh heh , on Wednesday I was off, and it was freezing that day, I had to wait in for a VM superhub, it was that cold that even with the CH on, the fan heater was on much of the day, I used just under £11 in gas


You need to buy some thicker jumpers!! lol


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

petemattw said:


> You need to buy some thicker jumpers!! lol


Heh heh, it's now 18c indoors, the central heating will stay on until it gets to at least 21c, indeed I know the energy bill this quarter will be over £300 but it's winter


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Heh heh, it's now 18c indoors, the central heating will stay on until it gets to at least 21c, indeed I know the energy bill this quarter will be over £300 but it's winter


Rather you than me, 18 degrees is perfect for me, any hotter and it's uncomfortable. At the moment I'm in the office, so Jaguar are paying to keep me warm :thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

My flat is only ever set to 16ºC and that is perfectly warm enough. 
although our last flat never really got above 12 and would be hanging around 8 every morning.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Thanks folks, there's a wee red led that does flash, it's only ever flashed quick when we had washing machine on and the shower being used. I've beenonitlring readings over a week and it's went from 27754 last week to 27737 today.

The power company can't help me as I've not got an account number yet as they haven't set me up. Been going up about 20 a day and last night it jumped up 42 so no idea what happened then.

I suppose I've got to wait and see really.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Spoony said:


> Thanks folks, there's a wee red led that does flash, it's only ever flashed quick when we had washing machine on and the shower being used. I've beenonitlring readings over a week* and it's went from 27754 last week to 27737 today.*
> 
> The power company can't help me as I've not got an account number yet as they haven't set me up. Been going up about 20 a day and last night it jumped up 42 so no idea what happened then.
> 
> I suppose I've got to wait and see really.


I trust the readings are transposed otherwise the meter is running backwards


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Avanti said:


> I trust the readings are transposed otherwise the meter is running backwards


Sorry it's been a long day 27574 to 27742 just now - had the washing machine on.

I have no idea of my tariff yet but standard tariff on that site says its about 23.50 so about £90ish extrapolated for the month - probably about right as I've been trying to work out most economical for heating etc.


----------

